# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Как нам уничтожить желание рукоблудить?

## Петр Чесноков

Харе Кришна... Пишу, так как уже в какой-то мере отчаялся своими силами побороть этот порок. Я принимаю принцип ИСККОН "отказ от незаконного секса", но не могу бросить мастурбацию  :lipsrsealed: . Так как это приятно... И когда это делаю, выключаются все доводы разума что это грех, нельзя и т д... :-( У кого нибудь была такая проблема? Как вы бросили мастурбацию? Основная проблема, что когда делаешь это, то авторитет гуру, шастр, вайшнавов просто улетучивается, и я становлюсь тем, кем был до знакомства с преданными... Обычным грешником. Прошу не критиковать, не называть демоном (да я демон, и что: мы, видимо, все такие), а дать какие-то практические советы как от этого избавиться... Могу подержаться недели три, и опять срываюсь.  :stena:  Пишут, что мастурбирет более 90% населения. И что видимо все пробовали это когда-либо. Но я из тех неудачников, кто попробовав этот запретный плод решил что он сладкий, и что было бы неплохо этим заниматься время от времени... Это началось еще в детстве, когда один человек покапал мне как это делать... Я не женат, девушки нет. Но нельзя сказать что я брахмачари. Скорее неженатый грихамедхи... Как стать брахмачари? Это реально в моем положении? Или это "проклятие"

----------


## Дамир

1) Категорически отвергнуть просмотры видео и фото порно\эротики 
2) Дать себе клятву не заниматься этим в Экадаши, а так же за день до поста и на следующий день после поста.
3) Познакомится с девушкой согласной на внебрачные связи, если Вы не готовы к семейной Жизни.
Поскольку когда секс мужчины с женщиной, то происходит по крайней мере обмен энергиями, что не скажешь о мастурбации.
(вы наверняка на давали обет безбрачия)
Чем больше Вы будете заниматься "этим", тем меньше у Вас шансов познакомиться с девушкой.

Очень Важно ввести хоть какие-то ограничения для начала.

----------


## Петр Чесноков

1. Было какое-то время этим увлекался, но потом после одного происшествия я от этого отказался
2. ну на Экадаши я не эякулирую, но совсем без мастурбации бывает сложно даже в Экадаши. ок постараюсь
3 а зачем внебрачные связи? вы не имеете ввиду секс? или вы о сексе до брака чтобы потом на ней жениться? не то чтобы не готов к семейной жизни. но детей заводить не хочу. я наверное не потяну этого. может быть просто бы женился и жили бы вместе - без детей...
но при знакомстве с преданными девушками я чувствую проблему, что мое видение брака - это также иногда заниматься сексом в браке не для зачатия (так как иногда мастурбирую), а девушки преданные не хотят такого мужа, они за секс только для зачатия... а это значит что я по качествам хуже такой девушки, а так быть в браке не должно...

обет безбрачия точно не давал. вы думаете что если я это делаю то сложно познакомиться? сложно не поэтому. сложно познакомиться потому что я вегетарианец (или прасадоед), а где такую девушку жену найти чтобы была такой же или хотя бы вегетарианкой?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Найдите девушку, подходящую вам по качествам и желаниям и женитесь на ней. В интернете достаточно сайтов знакомств для вегетарианцев и более-менее благочестивых людей. Хорошо иметь одинаковый уровень контроля желаний и вместе постепенно прогрессировать.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Основная проблема, что когда делаешь это, то авторитет гуру, шастр, вайшнавов просто улетучивается... Как стать брахмачари? Это реально в моем положении? Или это "проклятие"


Уже хорошо, что Вы настроились избавиться от этого греха. Надо более четко понять, насколько это тяжелая карма. Вам не хватает решимости отказаться потому, что, судя по всему, Вы предоставлены сам себе. Это опасное положение. Стать брахмачари - почему не реально? Здорово, что у Вас возникло это желание. Есть система наставничества. Для начала найдите наставника из старших преданных, начните практиковать под его руководством. Постепенно научитесь следовать обетам и контролировать чувства. И все лишнее само отвалится.  :smilies:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Харе Кришна!
Если не смотрите порно - уже на пути в выздоровлению. Интернет - основной агент майи в этом деле, без него всё становится пресным и при некоторых условиях "отваливается" само.

Второй фактор - чтение священных писаний, чем больше, тем лучше.

От себя очень советую ещё вот эту книгу http://bvks.ru/books/brahmacharya_v_soznanii_krishny/

----------


## Петр Чесноков

скажите, если я мастурбирую, а потом вдруг вспомнил махамантру, повторил, и понял что "курить (мастурбировать) во время молитвы - грех, но молиться во время греха - можно"... можно ли сказать, что мастурбация и повторение махамантры - это оскорбление святого имени? или быть может это хотя бы тень святого имени?




> Найдите девушку, подходящую вам по качествам и желаниям и женитесь на ней. Хорошо иметь одинаковый уровень контроля желаний и вместе постепенно прогрессировать.


что это значит? во время знакомства сказать что я иногда мастурбирую и в отличии от кришнаитов не против "секса не для зачатия"? а как понять уровень контроля желаний? надо чтобы она тоже хотела бросить рукоблудие? А если она не рукоблудит, значит она лучше меня и не подходит мне?



> 3) Познакомится с девушкой согласной на внебрачные связи,


вы имеете ввиду незаконный секс? мне одна преданная посоветовала "иди сними проститутку". я был в шоке. сорвало крышу. стал ходить на порносайты. но потом перестал. почти.




> От себя очень советую ещё вот эту книгу http://bvks.ru/books/brahmacharya_v_soznanii_krishny/


там советуется жениться тем кто мастурбирует

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Я  ПОРЕКОМЕНДУЮ ВАМ НАДЕЖНЫЙ МЕТОД! Усекновение уздечки языка. Ввиду того, что нервные окончания языка заканчиваются в том же отделе мозга, что и нервные окончания кончика нефритового столбика, прижигание или подрезание языка сильно уменьшает склонность к рукоблудию. Рекомендую использовать раскаленный до красна железный прут или три раза полизать раскаленный утюг.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я  ПОРЕКОМЕНДУЮ ВАМ НАДЕЖНЫЙ МЕТОД! Усекновение уздечки языка. Ввиду того, что нервные окончания языка заканчиваются в том же отделе мозга, что и нервные окончания кончика нефритового столбика, прижигание или подрезание языка сильно уменьшает склонность к рукоблудию. Рекомендую использовать раскаленный до красна железный прут или три раза полизать раскаленный утюг.


 Большей нелепости вы не могли придумать??
Вы же инициированный преданный, если я правильно понимаю, вы же можете попытаться по-человечески помочь новому преданному? 
Или хотя бы просто учиться проходить мимо?

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Внимательно читайте. Читайте, и думайте. Это троль жирный, а вы его кормите. И не новый он. И сомневаюсь в остальном.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Прошу не критиковать, не называть демоном (да я демон, и что: мы, видимо, все такие), а дать какие-то практические советы как от этого избавиться...


Могу рассказать, какой совет дал Шрила Прабхупада Владимиру Высоцкому, когда тот спросил, как он может избавиться от желания наслаждаться курением. Шрила Прабхупада посоветовал ему перед тем как закурить очередную сигарету повторять на чётках 1 круг маха-мантры Харе Кришна. Прабхупада сказал, что постепенно это греховное желание будет ослабевать. 
Мне кажется, что это универсальный совет для освобождения от любых греховных наклонностей, который мы все могли бы получить от Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Абсолютно с Вами согласен! Мои поклоны. Это лучший ответ, ТЕМУ ПРОШУ ЗАКРЫВАТЬ! Не надо тут устраивать форум по поиску проституток!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На Баланс ТВ за 18 июня интересное интервью Рами Блекта с хорошими медицинскими советами и для мужчин, и для женщин

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...58939724211755

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Шрила Прабхупада посоветовал ему перед тем как закурить очередную сигарету повторять на чётках 1 круг маха-мантры Харе Кришна. Прабхупада сказал, что постепенно это греховное желание будет ослабевать. 
> Мне кажется, что это универсальный совет для освобождения от любых греховных наклонностей, который мы все могли бы получить от Шрилы Прабхупады.


 А как быть человеку на распутье между сигаретами и чётками? Можно ли по началу совмещать курение и мантру?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А как быть человеку на распутье между сигаретами и чётками? Можно ли по началу совмещать курение и мантру?


Конечно. Шрила Прабхупада об этом и говорит - сначала круг джапы на чётках, потом сигарета.

----------


## Петр Чесноков

Скажите, есть ли душа в сперматозоиде? Если да, то я брошу онанизм, ведь получается что если там есть душа, то при эякуляции она попадает вникуда и я убиваю так нерожденного ребенка...

----------


## СергейЮрьевич

Достаточно стать вегетарианцем-вас будет мучить вечный голод,желание поесть,вы станете скелетом-тут уже тяжело будет рукоблудить.Говорю на личном опыте.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Достаточно стать вегетарианцем-вас будет мучить вечный голод,желание поесть,вы станете скелетом-тут уже тяжело будет рукоблудить.Говорю на личном опыте.


Вы б, товарищ, еще праноедов в пример поставили. Если у вегетарианца нет мозгов правильно питаца - это не проблема других сильных и здоровых вегетарианцев.

----------


## СергейЮрьевич

Сильных и здоровых нет,есть худющие молодые брахмачари.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Сильных и здоровых нет,есть худющие молодые брахмачари.


https://pp.userapi.com/c845321/v8453...f8O9J_Sj1M.jpg - на этой фотографии в т.ч. брахмачари Голока Дхамы (большинство). Все вегетарианцы. Большинство правильно питается и занимается спортом. Большинство надерут задницу и мне, и вам, и большинству молодых людей с улицы, который любят пивасик и хотдоги.

Впрочем, вы не думайте, я не дурак и понимаю, что вы не из "наших", хоть и отвечаю вам. Просто для других людей опровергаю ваши попытки очернить Движение и, в частности, вегетарианство.

----------


## СергейЮрьевич

Так вот способ: вегетарианство,и слушание лекций три -четыре года,киртанов нон-стоп.

----------


## СергейЮрьевич

Еще лекции БВГМ для грихастх две части,после этого вам будет жалко оджас терять.

----------


## Александр 2

СергейЮрьевич, про секс в открытом форуме, не по правилам разговаривать что касается бхакти йоги.. Есть специолисты-вайшнавы, вот там и разбирайтесь, пожалуйста.

Я не модератор этого форума, и по этому вы и дальше  можете писать.

----------


## СергейЮрьевич

Я просто отвечал на тему,а тему создал не я,соответсвтенно вы меня оскорбили.

----------


## Александр 2

> Я просто отвечал на тему,а тему создал не я,соответсвтенно вы меня оскорбили.


Да, я виноват, не так написал.

----------


## Петр Чесноков

> Kasturika d.d.
> На Баланс ТВ за 18 июня интересное интервью Рами Блекта с хорошими медицинскими советами и для мужчин, и для женщин


Смотрел. Смешно. Как Рами рассказывал, что маструбация - это плохо, но при этом сам с женой не против заняться "сексом в благости". Если он - ученик Харикеши, впрочем - не удивительно. Тем более, что больше не считает себя кришнаитом (судя по информации о нем).

Ладно, такой вопрос. Вот познакомился с девушкой, она хочет за меня замуж. Но оказалось, что она занималась с кем-то сексом, но не желает на нем жениться. Можно ли на такой жениться (она не кришнаитка, да и не видит в вегетарианстве даже смысла, хотя говорит может стать ею)?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Справляюсь с этой проблемой только благодаря отношениям в браке и духовной практике. При чём много времени требуется на то, чтобы эту проблему преодолеть. Ни один и ни два года - если такая привычка уже возникла.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ладно, такой вопрос. Вот познакомился с девушкой, она хочет за меня замуж. Но оказалось, что она занималась с кем-то сексом, но не желает на нем жениться. Можно ли на такой жениться (она не кришнаитка, да и не видит в вегетарианстве даже смысла, хотя говорит может стать ею)?


Посмотрите гороскоп её и на совместимость. Жениться можно. Сейчас идеал найти сложно. Но лучше жить с не идеалом и учиться терпению, чем продолжать рукоблудить.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Смотрел. Смешно. Как Рами рассказывал, что маструбация - это плохо, но при этом сам с женой не против заняться "сексом в благости". Если он - ученик Харикеши, впрочем - не удивительно. Тем более, что больше не считает себя кришнаитом (судя по информации о нем).


Секс "с женой в благости" гораздо лучше рукоблудия

----------


## Ruslan

Петр Чесноков,

вот посмотрите видео Враджендра Кумара прабху, он в нём как раз отвечает на волнующие вас вопросы:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhCZtK6lyC0&t=246s

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Только жизнь с преданными 24 часа в сутки в ашраме,или поселении, трудовая загруженность и садхана с утра и до отбоя.Праздный ум-кузница дьявола. Большенство сейчас в городах живет.Город стимулирует различные пороки с особой силой. Работа , а потом уединенная квартира провоцирует. Шрила Прабхупада говорил....не оставляйте общество преданных.Не оставляй значит не оставляй 24 часа в сутки.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> Достаточно стать вегетарианцем-вас будет мучить вечный голод,желание поесть,вы станете скелетом-тут уже тяжело будет рукоблудить.Говорю на личном опыте.


А я не могу похудеть, будучи лакто-вегетарианцем. Вешу под 102 кг, раньше весил 120. Но это из-за болезни, о которой я не буду распространяться.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Это следствие кармы. Начиная с зачатия, потом воспитание, социальная система, недостаток любви в детстве и т.д. Но карма это не проклятие, а милость. Не стоит искусственно пытаться исправить карму. Это ваше желание это действие это не проклятие, это милость. Мужчина должен быть воином в широком смысле этого слова, у вас возможно сильные задатки воина, вам надо использовать свою природу по назначению. Тогда вы войдете в другую сферу бытия и привычка сама отпадет. Совесть просыпается и вы ищите ответы. Решение в направлении занятия своей природы во благо другим. Совесть когда просыпается это Кришна, и вожделение это тоже Кришна. Это Параматма толкает Вас двигаться вперёд. Заняться своим делом. Пытаться копить оджес, энергию это кармическое мышление, не надо об этом думать, просто делайте что велит сердце. Это путь, а не проблема.

----------


## СергейЮрьевич

Проблема надуманная,я вот реально вечно голодный и худой,вот это действительно проблема.А вот сексом мне действительно не очень хочется заниматся,при такой дистрофии то.И очень легко себя контролировать.А вот если когда-нибудь у меня будет трехразовое обильное жирное питание,тогда наверно будет сложнее.

----------


## Андрон

> Это следствие кармы. Начиная с зачатия, потом воспитание, социальная система, недостаток любви в детстве и т.д. Но *карма это не проклятие, а милость.* Не стоит искусственно пытаться исправить карму. Это ваше желание это действие это не проклятие, это милость. Мужчина должен быть воином в широком смысле этого слова, у вас возможно сильные задатки воина, вам *надо использовать свою природу по назначению.* Тогда вы войдете в другую сферу бытия и привычка сама отпадет. *Совесть просыпается и вы ищите ответы. Решение в направлении занятия своей природы во благо другим. Совесть когда просыпается это Кришна, и вожделение это тоже Кришна. Это Параматма толкает Вас двигаться вперёд. Заняться своим делом.* Пытаться копить оджес, энергию это кармическое мышление, не надо об этом думать, *просто делайте что велит сердце. Это путь, а не проблема.*


Уникальный случай, когда я согласен со всем постом целиком!  :biggrin1: 
Выделил то, с чем особенно согласен  :biggrin1:

----------


## Сева

похоть рождается из гуны страсти. чтобы ее обуздать нужно культивировать гуну благости - на эту тему целые семинары и главы в Бхагавад Гите и Шримад бхагаватам. если коротко то ранний подъем хотя бы в 5 утра, общение только с достойными людьми, чистая пища и особенно напитки - никаких соков в пакетах или газировки, никакого хлеба из магазина несвежего (свежей пища является только 3 часа после приготовления), никакого кетчупа магазинного и шоколада.

есть к примеру свежее кичри, сабджи, чапати, можно сладости типа кхира иили халавы. в идеале конечно прасад. и можно кстати есть досыта и при этом контролировать гениталии.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Позавчера от лектора услышал, что повторение Харе Кришна не работает, если нет ответственности. Мужчина должен рисковать ради жены и детей или на проповеди. Энергию надо куда-то девать или неизбежна деградация.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И ещё он говорил, что нельзя жить за счёт государства или родителей или ИСККОН. Шрила Прабхупада не брал денег у Гаудия матха, а наоборот жертвовал как и Бхактивинода Тхакур в свою очередь состоя на государственной службе

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Совесть когда просыпается это Кришна, и вожделение это тоже Кришна. Это Параматма толкает Вас двигаться вперёд. Заняться своим делом.


Ой, преданные, как прочитала, так сразу больно стало. 
Давайте не будем путать вожделение и каму, 
о которой говорит здесь Кришна :



> балам балаватам чахам   кама-рага-виварджитам
>  дхармавируддхо бхутешу   камо 'сми бхаратаршабха
> 
>  балам - сила; бала-ватам - сильных; ча - и; ахам - Я; кама -  страсти; рага - привязанности; виварджитам - свободная; дхарма-авируддхах - не противоречащая законам религии; бхутешу - в живых существах; камах - половая жизнь; асми - (Я) есть; бхарата-ришабха - о предводитель Бхарат.
> 
>  Я - сила сильных, свободная от страсти и желания. Я - половая жизнь, не противоречащая законам религии, о предводитель Бхарат.
> 
>  КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Сильный должен использовать свою силу для того, чтобы защищать слабых, а не нападать на других. Половая жизнь, согласно законам религии (дхарме), предназначена для зачатия детей, а не для каких-либо иных целей. Родители ответственны за то, чтобы воспитать своих детей в сознании Кришны.
> http://www.bhagavadgitaasitis.ru/boo...st-10/tekst-11


Я это к тому, что если Кришна сказал "Я - это кама", то с этого не следует автоматически, что кама - это Кришна. Например, мы говорим "Бог есть любовь", но это не значит что "(любая) любовь - это всегда Бог", Нет. Любовь бывает такой разной, что любовью называют даже вожделение. Но вожделение - это не любовь. Потому вожделение - никак не Кришна. Внешне может показаться, что процесс зачатия - это всегда что-то вожделенное (в смысле вожделение как желание) для человека, особенно не имеющего своих детей. Но опять же, это просто не правильное употребление слова "вожделенное". Например, человек тоже может сказать "вожделенное сознание Кришны". В смысле "очень желаемое". Но это не вожделение в смысле греховной камы... Вообще-то, как говорят преданные, есть в таких случаях разница между одним и тем же явлением в аспекте греховном, и в аспекте священном. Есть кама греховная и кама священная (или даже святая, как хотите). Можно конечно спекулировать, и сказать, что "священное, негреховное вожделение - это Кришна". Это путанное выражение, и никому не советую превращать свой язык в кхичри, запутывая себя подобными философскими спекуляциями в тех вещах (и погружая себя и других в еще большую путаницу, невежество, майу, и как следвстиве - ад самсары), где нужна однозначная четкость. Есть мы должны быть садху, и садху - это те кто "ОСТРО РЕЖУТ" мечом знания, оружием йоги и духовной практики отрезают от своего истинного я (души) - "ложное я" (ахамкару, греховные помыслы, слова и действия) - то нужно превращать слово также в подобное оружие, которое так четко ограничит, точнее разграничит черное от белого, греховное от священного, рай (духовный мир) от ада, что не будет никакого "священного вожделенного желания называть Кришну вожделением". Пожалуйста, преданные, будьте внимательными к своим словам. Когда вы говорите очень общие вещи - вы часто путаете других, и себя в том числе. Лучше промолчать, если чувствуете, что что-то не то (наверняка вас мучает совесть что вы написали, что "Кришна - это вожделение"). А если очень хочется сказать и уточнить - вначале хорошо "семь раз подумайте, а потом один отрежьте (как садху, йог) шастрой, цитатой из Вед" - скажите четко, ясно, не допуская двусмысленности. В духовной жизни всегда нужно уточнять\решать возможную многозначность...

Харе Кришна...

----------


## Денис_Ко

> Это следствие кармы. Начиная с зачатия, потом воспитание, социальная система, недостаток любви в детстве и т.д. Но карма это не проклятие, а милость. Не стоит искусственно пытаться исправить карму. Это ваше желание это действие это не проклятие, это милость. Мужчина должен быть воином в широком смысле этого слова, у вас возможно сильные задатки воина, вам надо использовать свою природу по назначению. Тогда вы войдете в другую сферу бытия и привычка сама отпадет. Совесть просыпается и вы ищите ответы. Решение в направлении занятия своей природы во благо другим. Совесть когда просыпается это Кришна, и вожделение это тоже Кришна. Это Параматма толкает Вас двигаться вперёд. Заняться своим делом. Пытаться копить оджес, энергию это кармическое мышление, не надо об этом думать, просто делайте что велит сердце. Это путь, а не проблема.


Харе Кришна! хочу поддержать этот ответ! на моем личном опыте: неконтролируемое вожделение в первую очередь связано с недостатком наличия вдохновения и деятельности инициированной вашим личным вдохновением. я заметил четкую механическую связь этих процессов. как только я переступаю через свои искренние желания в деятельности, действую от ума, механически, логически а не по искренней своей инициативе - мгновенно у меня активизируется сексуальный центр, вся энергия спускается туда и начинается жажда сексуального удовлетворения и невозможно себя контролировать. стоит увлеченно чем то заняться - в тазу все затихает и даже при виде провокационных изображений все молчит, как будто там нет электричества. найдите свое дело, любимую работу, любимое служение и каждый день спрашивайте себя: действительно ли мне это интересно и в каком виде мне это интересно? берегите свое вдохновение как зеницу ока и вожделение отпадет само собой.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> Достаточно стать вегетарианцем-вас будет мучить вечный голод,желание поесть,вы станете скелетом-тут уже тяжело будет рукоблудить.Говорю на личном опыте.


нет, не помогает, либо свой гарем либо кастрация

----------

